# Beretta White Onyx



## redneck_billcollector (Feb 14, 2009)

Has anyone tried one of these shotguns?  Got to handle a 28 gauge today, shouldered good, didnt get to shoot it though.  Never talked to anyone who has one, I was just wondering how they held up and how they shot...


----------



## coveyrise90 (Feb 14, 2009)

The Beretta 686 action is one of the best o/u designs the world has ever seen. Durable, Long-lasting, and good looking.

I've had a several 686 models.... Onyx 12ga (my first O/U) Onyx 20ga, Onyx 28ga, Quail Unlimited 28ga, Pheasant Forever 12ga,  and the Onyx Pro 20ga.

All of the Beretta 686s and 687s are built on the same great action, just differ cosmetically. Prices range from $1,500 to $15,000. 

I have never owned a White Onyx because I have always preferred the blued receiver on the Onyx more.

Get it! You won't be disappointed.

Adam


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Feb 14, 2009)

I own a 686 Onyx 12 ga. I have a set of 20 ga. Chamber Mates made by Seminole choke tube Co. The Beretta o/u is a fine gun. Go to a clay range & see what most clay shooters shoot. Ask them 'why'.

            BOB


----------



## hogana (Feb 16, 2009)

I own a 20 gauge White Onyx.   I shoot it every other  week on sporting clays.   I have run a couple of thousand rounds through it since I got it.  Wonderful gun.  My gun is a hunting model.


----------



## Jetjockey (Feb 17, 2009)

My wife just bought me a 20 guage white onyx.  Ive shot a 28 guage before and really, really wanted a 20 guage.  All I can say is wow, I love the gun.  And better yet, I love my wife.  Shes the best wife in the world... I still can't believe she bought me a beretta o/u..


----------



## crow (Feb 18, 2009)

I have the white onyx with two sets of barrels, 20 and 28.  I also have the 686 black onyx for duck.  Love the 20 on dove and love the 28 on quail.  Excellent buy if you can spend a little more.  If you want only one, but the 20.  Best gun you can buy...the only gun I know where the action can handle hundreds of thousands of rounds and then if you have to change pins, it's only a 20 minute job even a mechanical moron like me can do.

crow


----------



## BirdNut (Feb 19, 2009)

I have shot a 686 20GA and love it...dont own one yet.

Matter of fact the one I shoot is down in Mexico at an outfitter and it is...get this... Number 1 of 250 (it might be 500) of a Quail Unlimited Limited Edition...I forget the year, but I thought it was wild that #1 in the set is getting used virtually every day.

Its a pretty gun, handles well for me, fits right (I am average size) and is not too heavy.   On the contrary, at home I shoot a Browning Citori that a friend nicknamed Big Iron because of the weight, but he's a smaller guy shooting a AyA that is patterned after the Churchhill XXV and that gun feels like it weighs about six ounces.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Feb 19, 2009)

I currently use a citori lightning 410 I purchased 10 years ago when I hunted quail almost every day (dated owner of a Plantation then)  It got too easy with a 20 and then 28, needless to say, I dont get to shoot near as much so looking to move back up to 28.  My son "adopted" my 20 and 28 and I dont mean to offend anyone, but I can not bring myself to hunt quail with a pump, auto or anything bigger than a 20.


----------



## ppope (Feb 21, 2009)

I also have a white onyx 20 ga and love it!  I did not know you could buy the 28 ga barrels for it.  How much are they?


----------



## coveyrise90 (Feb 22, 2009)

ppope said:


> I also have a white onyx 20 ga and love it!  I did not know you could buy the 28 ga barrels for it.  How much are they?



Not cheap.... somewhere in the neighborhood of $1000. I would just get a whole new gun.

Adam


----------



## Jetjockey (Feb 22, 2009)

Colegun.com has the barrels.  You can get them for around $1000.  Remember, the white onyx is the exact same mechanicly as the more expensive 687 silver pigeon grade IV and V.  Those are $3500 guns.  So, if you had a 687 grade V in 20 guage and wanted a 28 guage, its much cheaper to just buy the barrel.  That is why they sell 20/28 guage combo's in the more expensive shotguns but not the cheaper guns like the onyx.  But, since you the guns are exactly the same, you could get a 28 barrel for an onyx as well, even though it doesn't make as much sense financially.  Make sense???  Anyways, check out some of the stocks that cole has.  You can get some pretty amazing wood for $800.  Some day id like to have a beautiful chunk of wood for my onyx, have some nice engraving of my puppy on the side, and  a set of 28 guage barrels as well.  That would be my dream shotgun...


----------



## Jim P (Feb 22, 2009)

Jetjockey, that's great that your wife bought you that white onyx, what does she want from you.


----------



## Jetjockey (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm not sure yet... haha.... Maybe its because when her car finally died 2 months ago I had to buy her a new car with the money I had saved for a new gun.  Who knows.   But now she knows I owe her.  haha.... Actually, shes a sweetheart.  I think she did it just because she loves me.  As crazy as that sounds...


----------



## ppope (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks! I tell you the wood on my onyx is very nice.  I don't know how I got so lucky because most of the guns I see in the store does not have near the look mine has.  I've been waiting to upgrade the white onyx for a silver pigeon V in a 4-10 and 28 ga.  Maybe in about 10 years when my son is old enough to take over the onyx.  Thanks for the info.


----------

